# Presas Knife



## Bob (Aug 8, 2002)

This post was taken from WMAC forum............



> posted August 08, 2002 01:09 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well it my pleasure to announce production models of the "Remy Presas Legacy Knife" are now available!!
> It has been almost a year now since Professor passed away, prior to his passing he and I pledged together to honor his Legacy with a Knife he Blessed as part of his continued Legacy to Modern Arnis!
> ...



As soon as some pictures are made avalible I will post the link....
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> 
> *As soon as some pictures are made avalible I will post the link....*



Yes, please do!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2002)

<<BeqinQuote
Hello Harold,
Thanks for asking, Roland Spencer is the Photographer in charge of the layout and is currently doing a group of shots for Magazine and coverage release. I spoke with him yesterday and he mentioned that he would establish an address where we could download and view the "Legacy Knife" very soon!
I received the first "Presas Legacy #000" the day before the recent MARPPIO seminar, everyone there was real impressed at the quality that Norm Schenk produced. Without sounding to corny, you are right, "A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS". 
Additionally on that note, Dan Anderson, Datu Hartman, and Dan McConnell have all seen the "Prototype Presas" I handmade several months back. As a matter of fact Dan McConnell got to handle it on his last trip out to see Professor early last August when I drove him and his wife to the Victoria Clipper from the airport. 
Dan McConnell has ordered three "Presas Legacy" Knives at this time and is taking orders for a few more from his group!
Datu Dieter ordered his model on "first touch" back in August of 2001 while in Victoria, the day before Remy Passed.
Bram Frank has ordered his sight un-seen, Thanks Guys for the effort to support the 
"PRESAS LEGACY!"
By the way, I have reserved the first "Legacy" # 001 for the Presas family and will be presenting it to them on our next get together. Rosemary Presas is in San Pablo Ca. at this time and I will share the Schenk #000 ordering model with her next week during a family gathering while on vacation in San Francisco.
The first run of #'ed models will arrive in three weeks for delivery and continue as additional orders are taken. Remember each knife is a "Custom Handmade Model", Reserve your model soon!
"Damascus" the choice of Collector's" 
Kelly S. Worden
EndQoute>>


----------



## Bob (Aug 11, 2002)

Here is the link to the pictures



> Hey Knife Collectors', I hope this link gets you into some of the pictures of the Presas Legacy. http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/nsi2002us1
> Just a note to let you know this first Prototype has a blade of 1/4 Raindrop Ladder Damascus 135 layer 15N20/1075 with Amboynia Burl, it is not numbered and was the sample of Norm's Production Work.
> Speaking with him this weekend, he mentioned making some new Ladder Pattern Damascus with variable Patterns. I told him variations were fine and added even more uniqueness to each blade.
> If some one would like Black Micarta Handles, Custom Burls or something outside the norm of "Brown Maple Burl Handles", let me know as it would just be a little bit more in cost.
> ...



Post taken from the WMAC forum

Bob


----------

